# When did you have your timing belt replaced?



## Ms_Kady (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I'm new to the forum and just purchased an 01 FWD 1.8T. The car has 59k miles on it and has been kept in great condition. I have every service record for the car and the previous owner mentioned that the timing belt has not yet been replaced, but that it won't need it until closer to 80-90k miles. Should I follow his advice or have it replaced sooner? Your insight is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: When did you have your timing belt replaced? (Ms_Kady)*

As soon as I bought the car at 63k


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

I did mind around 65k, when i removed my water pump the plastic impeller broke. 
Replacing it with one with a metal impeller is another big reason for doing the TB ahead of the service interval.
They fail prior to the interval, all day long. Just browse the 1.8t tech section. Get it done around 60k.


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

58k...shortly after I bought the car.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: (wrparrish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrparrish* »_I did mind around 65k, when i removed my water pump the plastic impeller broke. 
Replacing it with one with a metal impeller is another big reason for doing the TB ahead of the service interval.
They fail prior to the interval, all day long. Just browse the 1.8t tech section. Get it done around 60k.


I did mine (2001 225) at 67K, 2 days after I bought the car. WP impeller broke in technicians hands. FWIW, belt could have gone several K more miles.


----------



## redTTalms (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (TTC2k5)*

i had mine done around 58k


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (TTC2k5)*

Mine was done just before I bought it, around 65k.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (mbaron)*

NEVER!!!!!

actually it was done at 70k


----------



## aTTlas (Feb 26, 2010)

First time at 57k, second at 112K. 
Do yours now. The manual will say 100K Miles, but that was a misprint, which should have read 100K Kilometers. The belt may last 80K, but it's usually something else that breaks, like the water pump or belt tensioner.


----------



## 02WhitteRoadstter (May 4, 2010)

*Re: When did you have your timing belt replaced? (Ms_Kady)*

I have had mine for 5 years and just replaced at 61K.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: When did you have your timing belt replaced? (02WhitteRoadstter)*

Replaced mine and all associated/recommended parts at 60K.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: When did you have your timing belt replaced? (Ms_Kady)*

I did mine the winter of 2008 with 60xxx on the clock


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

First time at around 80,000 and the water pump impeller was in pieces!! and I changed the pulley's with ECS lightweights!!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Since you're new should search "timing belt failure" in the archives... People were having their belts blow up around 60k so that just became the maintenance interval in the performance world. Timing belt kit parts are only $160 + metal impeller water pump so it's really cheap insurance when you think about a motor replacement @ $3k+

I did mine at 48k and I'm doing it now again at 96k...


----------



## BigHardHat (May 3, 2010)

I went the ironman route, 7 years and 100,000 miles. Water pump and tensioner looked great. The belt was just starting to show some wear.


----------



## Ms_Kady (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I'll change it out as soon as I get a chance to. Is there a preferred vendor that you recommend ordering the parts from?


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Mine was done just before I bought it at 86,000 miles


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

I got mine done right around 75K miles. I'm waiting until 150K to get it done again. i'm at 126K right now. I'm waiting because I trust the newer/stronger materials (ECS tuning kit) over the old stuff. That being said, I could probably never change it before 175K. but just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Dumptt (Aug 21, 2006)

I used the diesel geek kit and was quite happy. 80K or 5 years is the safe bet for changing it out.


----------



## Adam from Oz (Apr 8, 2003)

This is going to sound really fussy, everyone. 

I'm about to put a deposit on a 2006 TT S line Roadster. It has only 21,000km (~13,000 miles) on the clock but is four years old. 

With my current VW Cabrilolet, *time* was the other indicator for having the timing belt changed. I've had to change it every three years despite how many miles I had done (well, k's, actually). 

Should I be AT ALL concerned about this? 

Adam


----------



## XXX-1.8T (Jul 22, 2001)

Adam from Oz said:


> This is going to sound really fussy, everyone.
> 
> I'm about to put a deposit on a 2006 TT S line Roadster. It has only 21,000km (~13,000 miles) on the clock but is four years old.
> 
> ...


 If i was you i would do it. 

I bought my 2003 TT Roadster in 2007 and it only had 15,000kms on the clock but it was 4 years old. I decided to do the timing belt as i knew i would mod the car and for $800 to replace the TB was better than paying a few grand to replace the engine. I think in the manual it says 70000kms or 3 years which ever comes first.


----------



## Adam from Oz (Apr 8, 2003)

XXX-1.8T said:


> If i was you i would do it.
> 
> I bought my 2003 TT Roadster in 2007 and it only had 15,000kms on the clock but it was 4 years old. I decided to do the timing belt as i knew i would mod the car and for $800 to replace the TB was better than paying a few grand to replace the engine. I think in the manual it says 70000kms or 3 years which ever comes first.


 Hmmm. Thanks. This is interesting as I have yet to pay any type of deposit and the car is at an Audi dealership. Sure they might have one or two of the things lying around. 

I have already voiced concern that I wanted it written into the contract that the timing belt and bits and pieces it affected would be covered by them. Salesguy said it had 18 months left on it. Will be interested to see how they react... it has a 2 year warranty attached. Would be in their interest to make sure the engine lives?? 

How is your 2003 running? 
Cheers, 
Adam


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

how come noone talks about the timing belt recall-warranty? Shouldn't we wait til the 115k in which vwoa is liable? Someone explain why we should pay for it out of pocket before we have to.


----------



## Adam from Oz (Apr 8, 2003)

Adam from Oz said:


> Hmmm. Thanks. This is interesting as I have yet to pay any type of deposit and the car is at an Audi dealership. Sure they might have one or two of the things lying around.
> 
> I have already voiced concern that I wanted it written into the contract that the timing belt and bits and pieces it affected would be covered by them. Salesguy said it had 18 months left on it. Will be interested to see how they react... it has a 2 year warranty attached. Would be in their interest to make sure the engine lives??
> 
> ...


 To answer my own post, make it a condition of sale, speak nicely to them and explain your position (engine could go boom) and then they replace it for free. 

Adam


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

winTTer said:


> how come noone talks about the timing belt recall-warranty? Shouldn't we wait til the 115k in which vwoa is liable? Someone explain why we should pay for it out of pocket before we have to.


 That's a great idea, until Audi screws you over when your engine toasts. Try it and get back to us. 

Yeah I would replace the timing belt every 5 years or 60K miles.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

lol so Audi screwing us over is what we are worried about. got it. I'm playin devils advocate here btw. 

But is there was some technical reason in the verbiage of the settlement that would prevent the engine from being covered in the event the tb/tensioner fails before 115k (assuming you took your car for the routine inspections)? And whats directly stated thats not covered?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

winTTer said:


> lol so Audi screwing us over is what we are worried about. got it. I'm playin devils advocate here btw.
> 
> But is there was some technical reason in the verbiage of the settlement that would prevent the engine from being covered in the event the tb/tensioner fails before 115k (assuming you took your car for the routine inspections)? And whats directly stated thats not covered?


 Well the reality is that Audi would do anything to make sure they don't have to pay, I'm just trying to save the aggravation by suggestion routine maintenance is in order. Maybe if you were the original owner and always got it serviced at Audi they might cover it. I just don't think it's worth the risk personally.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

had mine replaced at 47K. i had a metal on metal sound that i thought was something to do with the t-belt, though it turned out to be a bad Alternater bearing. anyway...at 47K my water pump came out in peices! do it ASAP!


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

75k for me


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

When I bought it at about 82k. 136k now I figure I'll do it again in another year.


----------



## dale55 (May 28, 2007)

Never! Got a V6!:laugh:


----------



## TavoG (Dec 3, 2009)

replace it now!!!!! dont wait i waited and my head got messed up please do it!!!!


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

Did it at 72k. Got the kit from ECS with the water pump w/ metal impeller.


----------



## PatrickShatter (Nov 5, 2007)

Just did mine at 80k


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I had mine done around 86K. 

But luckily my water pump went out first, so I just changed my timing belt at the same time. 

I was in my service shop yesterday and the technician was saying a timing belt just went out on a TT, it was going to cost the owner $4200 to get it fixed.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

did mine about 80k... 

done numerous (hundreds) 1.8T timing services from 100k and under where SOMETHING was broken (be it, WP impeller, tensioner etc...).


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

mine was done around the 80k point, along with the water pump and other minor belts. Best not to wait last minute for anything regarding cars or else it can **** up other **** and will end up costing you money in the long run. 
but mine was done under warranty atleast thats what the guy said who i got in from in ny, so idk what the other person was talking about in the previous post.. unless the guy was lying to me.


----------



## Ms_Kady (Apr 28, 2010)

Which brand of timing belt do you guys recommend replacing with?


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Check this out...bought car at 104k, found out at 105k it was original timing belt from factory.
That was a CHAMP timing belt. Changed asap though.


----------

